# Common server maintenance?



## ahDong (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi all,

as the title suggest, i m wondering what you all do to maintain ur servers? i mean wat kind of task nd to be run to maintain our server? izit the normal housekeeping for common PC will do? any extra task nd to b done to maintain the server's functionality?

sorry if i m asking some stupid question but i was new in my workplace with a couple of servers while i have very limited knowledge regarding servers. hoping to get some suggestion or comment from you all.

i m running windows server 2003 & windows server 2008.


----------

